# Sound card + Equalizer APO VS Behringer FBQ2496



## konilio (Mar 6, 2012)

I have tried to eliminate my room modes with REW in generic mode, APO equalizer, Laptop onboard sound card, behringer ecm8000, behringer xenyx 802 and pioneer 1018. Although i finished the process and the curve seemed satisfactory, the real world result was dissapoiniting. I tried raising bass with no luck but i am pretty sure that something else was going wrong. The first candidate is sound card. I have read many different options about room equalization and i would like to hear your opinions. Which of the follwowing options is better:

1) Source -> Laptop -> APO Equalizer -> DAC -> Pioneer 1018

2) Source -> Behringer FBQ2496 -> Pioneer 1018

3) Source -> miniDSP -> Pioneer 1018


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Before you start spending money, a couple of questions:

Is your ECM8000 individually calibrated?

Did you calibrate the Xenyx 802 to act as your sound card for measurements?

What was unsatisfactory about the result?

It might be good to understand just what was wrong with the result. With your approach, if the resulting measured curve was "good," the sound card should make little difference.


----------



## konilio (Mar 6, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Did you calibrate the Xenyx 802 to act as your sound card for measurements?


What does it mean?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

konilio said:


> What does it mean?


Any sound card used with an analog mic needs to be calibrated for use with Room EQ Wizard to determine and compensate for its high-frequency and low-frequency rolloffs. Since the Xenyx 802 is acting as the sound card in your setup, it should go through that process,

Do you have an idea from measurements about what the offending frequencies are?

And by the way - - - welcome to Home Theater Shack!


----------



## konilio (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok i calibrated the mixer and the sound card together. I have room modes at 50 and 80 hz


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you applied parametric filters to hear how well they tame those modes? I think you should be able to get an idea how well that will work using the APO. Then you can decide on the long-term way to implement the solution. How does the room sound with those filter values?


----------

